# Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida,te quiero negrito.  Gracias por cada segundo que estas a mi lado



## lyruca

porfavor,alguien me puede decir como se dice en griego:
"Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida,te quiero negrito.
Gracias por cada segundo que estas a mi lado"

someone knows how to say in greek:
"You are the best in my life, I love you my baby.
Thanks for every day you stay in my live"

please,not in greek letters,it's for a sms (is our aniversary,pleeeeese answer)


----------



## anemos

lyruca said:


> porfavor,alguien me puede decir como se dice en griego:
> "Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida,te quiero negrito.
> Gracias por cada segundo que estas a mi lado"
> 
> someone knows how to say in greek:
> "You are the best in my life, I love you my baby.
> Thanks for every day you stay in my live"
> 
> please,not in greek letters,it's for a sms (is our aniversary,pleeeeese answer)



Hi lyruca,

ise oti kalitero sti zoi mou, se agapo moro mou.
efxaristo gia tin kathe mera pou ise sti zoi mou(in my life)

I wish you all the happiness


----------



## lyruca

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## EL GANCHO

Hola Lyruca.

Encuentro que la traducción de Ánemos está bien, pero yo cambiaría dos detalles.
Por un lado _moró mou_ es cariño o amor mío. Negrito (mío) sería _mavroúli mou._
Por otro lado _méra _es día. Segundo se dice _defterólepto_, pero aquí me parece que no suena bien. Yo pondría _stigmí_, que significa momento.

Y permíteme un consejo: aprovecha para aprender griego. Es un idioma precioso y menos difícil de lo que parece. Un saludo.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Perdona, olvidaba una cosa.
En lugar de _sti zoi mou_ (en mi vida), yo pondría _kontá mou_ (a mi lado).


----------



## anemos

Αγαπητέ El gancho,
αν πρόσεξες, αυτά που λέει η Lyruca στα ισπανικά δεν είναι τα ίδια με αυτά που λέει στα αγγλικά. Τα ισπανικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά ωστε να είμαι σίγουρη ότι καταλαβαίνω καλά και έτσι προτίμησα να μεταφράσω αυτά που λέει στα αγγλικά.
Εδώ δεν πρόκειται για ένα κείμενο που διάβασε και θέλει να καταλαβει τι λέει. Εδώ πρόκειται για προσωπικό μήνυμα οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να μεταφράσω αυτά που ο αποστολέας θέλει να εκφράσει και όχι ό,τι θα ήταν πιο σωστό στα ελληνικά.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Αγαπητή 'Ανεμε,
Κατ' αρχήν, συγνώμη για τα πολλά ορθογραφικά λάθη που σίγουρα θα κάνω.
'Οχι, δεν είχα προσέξει ο,τι είχε γράψει στα ανγγλικά. Ακόμα κι αν μιλούσα εκείνη τη γλώσσα δε θα είχα κοιτάξει καν, αφού είμαι ισπανός και πήγα κατ' ευθείαν στο κείμενο στιη γλώσσα μας.

Που η μετάφραση σου πρέπει να είναι σωστή, δεν αμφιβάλλω, αφού δεν ξέρω τι γραφει (δεν είμαι άγγλος), αλλά σίγουρα η κοπέλα εκφράζεται καλύτερα στη γλώσσα της, την ισπανική. Γι'αυτό τον λόγο θεωρώ πιο ακριβή, σύμφωνα με τα αισθήματά της, τη μετάφρασή μου.

Σε χαιρετώ.


----------



## etymos

Hola, Geia sas!!

Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida,te quiero negrito.
Gracias por cada segundo que estas a mi lado"
Una proposicion  para la traduccion en griego:
"Είσαι ό, τι καλύτερο μου έχει συμβεί στη ζωή μου, σε αγαπώ μαυρούλη. Ευχαριστώ για το κάθε λεπτό (λεπτό:ποιητική αδεία) που είσαι κοντά μου" 
Pronuncia : Ιse o ti kalitero mu exi simvi sti zoi mu, se agapo mavruli. Efharisto gia to kathe lepto pu ise konda mu


----------



## Traduita

_Negrito/a_, in many varieties of Spanish, Cuban for example, means _baby_, _darling_, when adressed to the significant other, independently of their skin tone. Therefore anemos' translation is correct, I think.

Me parece que Lyruca utiliza negrito en sentido de cariño/ corazón. Es un término afectuoso común en algunas variedades del castellano, aunque no en la península, claro. Por tanto estoy de acuerdo con anemos. Por lo menos, así no arriesgamos.


----------

